# My New Small Masterpiece Flowerhorn Collections !



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Dear ! They R My New Small Masterpiece Flowerhorn Collections ! I Have been chosen these guys from over few thousand FHs and they r My Top Finalists. Still need more times to choose more. Lol. Please Enjoy La !

They R My New Strain Super Red With Orange Tail And RainBow Color Combinations ! 

































































My Metalic Platinum Silver ThaiSilk









He Is My Really Special New Strain Fully RED Super Red. That's Really Rare. And Super Special ! 
















Oh My God ! I can't Believe That I Have New Shipment Everything Month Just For My Personal Use. I Have Been Spending All My Saving Money. Times. And Energy Already. I think sooner or later I'm Gonna sell some of them out to the Market since I never let anything out there yet. Otherwise. I Cant Survive If I Keep Getting New Fish. Hahahaha.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow Jacky. Champions indeed! If I ever get into Flowerhorns I will look to you for advice...


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Here R Some Of The Amazing Masterpieces I Just Picked. They r only 5" and still a Baby. Look at the KOK. THE DEEP BLOOD RED. AND THE QUALITY !


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Wow Amazing, is the fully red a female?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Dear Brother Arash. He Is A Baby Male. Only 4" Now. Thanks So Much For The Visist Last Week To Our Place. We should get together again soon. My Lovely FHs miss u. Those 2 Big Super Red Dragons u played with lasttime and the Blue Monkey miss u so much. [
QUOTE=arash53;275813]Wow Amazing, is the fully red a female?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD[/QUOTE]


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

OMG Wow those are some amazingly beautiful fish Jacky. I am sooo jealous, definite trophy winners for sure.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice Jackie! Congrats! Did they land yet ? 
I am sure you told me no more! Lol. We are going to have to send you to fh anonymous! Is brother bey getting some also? I have to go see him soon. Tell him I said hi.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are some very beautiful fish you have there Mr Tang. Good Luck with them..


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

super nice FH's...pic #3 is my fav!


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much For All The Good Comments And Supports My Lovely Brothers And Sisters ! 

They R Still In Vietnam and some of them r in Thailand and Singapore and Waiting For The Breeder there To Show Me some and I'm Gonna Pick Few More. 
Also, some of my friends want to combined Shipment since they ask me to help them to get some FHs they want and they can Help Me To Share The Shipping Cost. (THat's Cost Like Crazy ! )


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah Sister April ! My Brother Bey is geting 6 of them this time ! 
Hopefully, I still have the Money, Time and Energy to work on that Shipment and they will come on the Mid of Dec.
Otherwise, I'm just Cancel It !


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Looks good Brother Jacky!...


----------



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow you have the best flowerhorns they are beautiful can you call me at 604 466 9368 when you get a chance .thanks.


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much !


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much For All The Good Comments My Lovely Brothers And Sisters !


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

That fully red is gorgeous!


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much For All The Good Comments. 

I Sold TheFully Red One Already since My Friend want him so much and he can share the combined shipping with me that's why I sold him that Fish.

Now I'm Having A really Hard Time to get another one like him ! Lol! Hahahaha ! Maybe I'm gonna return his money and get the fish back.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

A fish like that is worth the hassle, I'd say.


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah. He is kinda costly but he worth every penny. Lol.


datfish said:


> A fish like that is worth the hassle, I'd say.


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Lovely FH Collection Mr JackyTang! Just a quick question... I think you have all the var of FH that I could possible imagine.  How many kinds/var of FH do you have if I may ask?


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Dear Brother Crimper. Thanks So Much ! Honestly, I do have few different kinds of FHs.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah Brotha! You got quite a few in there eh! :bigsmile:

Can you put them in the planted tank? One of my buddies is FH fan and wants to go to th Planted route.


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much. Honestly. FHs love plants since that bring them more to the nature. On the other hand. Some people don't put plants for FHs cuz they think that make them harder to clean the tank and the fishes may destroy and eat some of it. However. I put plants for my FHs and they love it so much and enjoy playing with that.


crimper said:


> Yeah Brotha! You got quite a few in there eh! :bigsmile:
> 
> Can you put them in the planted tank? One of my buddies is FH fan and wants to go to th Planted route.


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much For All The Valuable Compliments Brother Bebetng !
Don't know what to say.
LOL !


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much For Ur Kind Compliments. 
I think I have most of the kind of Flowerhorns. 
However, I only keep and order the Highest Quality FHs which I can tell r Masterpieces so that I can invest My Love. My Energy. And My Money on them. Atleast. I know they will Turn out nice for me when they grow up.



crimper said:


> Lovely FH Collection Mr JackyTang! Just a quick question... I think you have all the var of FH that I could possible imagine.  How many kinds/var of FH do you have if I may ask?


----------

